
Making Ubuntu run faster by killing Evolution - ahmedfromtunis
http://nerdishland.tumblr.com/post/159373181693/how-i-made-my-computers-significantly-faster-in
======
CapacitorSet
Clickbait title, it should be something like "Making Ubuntu run faster by
killing Evolution".

~~~
ahmedfromtunis
Sounds much better. Thanks.

------
endorphone
Title is clickbait, but I will take this chance to say something that can
literally make many if not most >1 year old computers much faster: Clean the
dust off the heatsink(s) and fans. This is hardware 101, but almost no one
actually does it and the result is that the processor or GPU starts thermally
throttling, with zero warning or indication that it is operating in a
handicapped mode beyond that it no longer has the speed it once did.

------
sonnhy
It's not not the first time I've read about this kind of solutions and
processes that get hungry of resources over time, even idle. But this solution
gets rid of the symptom not the causes. I'm always curious about this cases
and why these happen, I'm not using Ubuntu ATM but I'd look forward for any
insights on this.

~~~
zlynx
Gnome software seems to be dismal at handling error conditions.

I solved a similar problem with Gnome on Fedora 25 a few months ago by
deleting all of my Gnome Online Account entries. GOA and Evolution's data back
end conspired to burn 20% CPU by failing to log into Google account servers
multiple times per second. For hours.

